# Poll: Do apps work on your Bolt? Please participate!!!



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm trying to determine what's up with the V312 error and apps not working on the Bolt. Tivo CS told me today that virtually ALL NEW BOLTS ARE BROKEN. (V312 app error. Apps won't load.) No Plex, no Netflix, No Pandora, Nada. According to Tivo CS, you can't buy a Bolt that works right.

What I'm trying to figure out with this poll is if that is true. Also, I'm trying to see if it's Bolts sold directly through Tivo that are bad. Is it Possible that Tivo is selling all of the broken Bolts that are returned for the V312 error as new? Lastly, I'm trying to see if this mostly affects newer Bolts, even though this issue has been reported for a long time. According to Tivo, it's worse--universal--with the new bolts.

If you have purchased more than one bolt, please check all answers that apply.

The information gained from this poll should be very helpful when dealing with Tivo CS.

EDITED TO ADD: I added a response for those that had a V312 error, but have since cleared the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Starting this out, I have two Bolt+'s. (How do you write the plural of Bolt+? LOL ) Both bought direct from Tivo. The one I bought in June works fine, The one I bought in September refuses to load any app but xfinity. Tivo is sending a replacement, but the CS rep was pretty certain it wouldn't work either.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

If this is accurate, it sounds pretty terrible. It sounds like a hardware issue rather than a software bug. My Bolt+ purchased in April seems to work fine.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I would doubt that this problem is hardware, so getting a replacement to try and fix it, might end up adding to the frustration.

When large #s of V312 have happened in the past, it has been a back-end certificate permission/authentication problem. TiVo fixed on their back-end with no need to exchange hardware.

Of course you'll want to do what is best for your situation, but IMO if a lot of people complain, the problem will get fixed with no need to exchange hardware.

As to why units before a certain date might work but newer ones don't, there is likely one time config/certs/permissions that get set up when you first install the TiVo, which after set up, don't need to be re-run. On new units that are just running those procedures they are exposed to the bug/misconfiguration, while old units don't need to run the one time initialization routines.

TiVo Mini netflix error v312

Brand New Bolt 1000gb, only vudu app working rest are v312 e | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

It was fixed this morning, poll is not needed.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheezmo said:


> It was fixed this morning, poll is not needed.


Look at that!  I read your post, forced a connection, and voila! Cool. Both of my Bolt+'s work now. I still think the poll is worthwhile though, as we don't know who else might be affected by this. You and I now have working Bolts, but if others are not so lucky a little information here will help them considerably with Tivo CS. And if it is fixed for everybody, it would be nice to verify that. I'll try and add a question to the poll for people that were affected but are good now.

I'm glad Tivo fixed this, but I'm still not very happy with my hour on the phone with Tivo CS. Their attitude was "Yes, we know it's broken; maybe someday we'll fix it." That wasn't their precise words, but it sure was the attitude I got from them. So yeah, with that attitude and their declaration that all new Bolts were broken I wondered what the hell was going on...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Nak said:


> And if it is fixed for everybody


It is fixed for most if not all.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

Just setup my Bolt+ (purchased from TiVo with lifetime transfer) and apps are not working for me. Filed a Support ticket on the issue. And tried all the remedy steps - delete/clear all, multiple connects/downloads, power resets and turned off the firewall on my router. None of these worked.


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

saeba said:


> Just setup my Bolt+ (purchased from TiVo with lifetime transfer) and apps are not working for me. Filed a Support ticket on the issue. And tried all the remedy steps - delete/clear all, multiple connects/downloads, power resets and turned off the firewall on my router. None of these worked.


Give it time. We all went through it this weekend.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

saeba said:


> Just setup my Bolt+ (purchased from TiVo with lifetime transfer) and apps are not working for me. Filed a Support ticket on the issue. And tried all the remedy steps - delete/clear all, multiple connects/downloads, power resets and turned off the firewall on my router. None of these worked.


Seems like the fix from this weekend should have included your Bolt... Obviously some people are still having problems. That said, I'd give it a week. If It isn't fixed by then I'd call Tivo again. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Will Binegar (Mar 10, 1999)

I had the issue for all apps except Vudu. They had me unplug everything (including power). After hooking everything back up, they had me run the network connection test twice, and that fixed the problem. All apps are good to go.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

saeba said:


> Just setup my Bolt+ (purchased from TiVo with lifetime transfer) and apps are not working for me. Filed a Support ticket on the issue. And tried all the remedy steps - delete/clear all, multiple connects/downloads, power resets and turned off the firewall on my router. None of these worked.


TiVo Support sent me the following (which didn't work for me):

Troubleshooting steps:
1. Force a Connection to the TiVo service.
From TiVo Central> Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Connect to the TiVo service now
2. Go to Apps > Add and Manage Apps Uncheck the app (press *Select* while the app is highlighted).
3. Force a Connection to the TiVo service.
4. Return to *Add and Manage Apps* and put a checkmark in the box next to the app name.
5. Force another connection to the TiVo Service.
6. Sign out of the app and back into it.
7. Restart or powercycle the TiVo device.

Still receiving the V312 error.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

saeba said:


> TiVo Support sent me the following (which didn't work for me):
> 
> [...deleted....]
> 
> Still receiving the V312 error.


So they closed the case and instructed me to call in. I did so and they filed a new case and logged an issue. They said a fix should be done in 4-7 business days. Also commented this was a known issue impacting many users.

I have a Shield TV unit to watch all the apps on so it's not a critical issue for me; however, it's a bit disappointing user experience for what is an expensive purchase (bolt+ with lifetime transfer).


----------



## mc2wheels (May 25, 2004)

Sorry you had this trouble. For the record, I did two transfers, and both worked perfectly. Just got them on Thursday, and set them up last night. Hope yours is fixed soon.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

mc2wheels said:


> Sorry you had this trouble. For the record, I did two transfers, and both worked perfectly. Just got them on Thursday, and set them up last night. Hope yours is fixed soon.


Thanks, I'm confident that TiVo will come through, just expect it to work out of the box.

I will say that the transfer work of migrating from the old Premiere to the Bolt was impressive. Got on TiVo Online and transferred ~120 or so season passes and then transferred over hundreds or recordings - that was fantastic!


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

New Bolt+ (build date SEP 5, 2017) setup on Oct. 5 : *Apps not working*, except VUDU (app loads but haven't logged in so I cannot verify that VUDU is fully functional).

Troubleshooting with Tivo on the phone was unproductive, no change. I've tried the "fixes" that they recommended several times after that, to no avail (I checked again last night, still not working.)


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

I also have a new Bolt+ that was delivered last week and will not start the Netflix or Amazon App. I too have tried all the "fixes" recommended by TiVo support. These include "clear and delete," unchecking the app boxes, downloading tivo updates twice, restarting box, then rechecking app boxes. Calling Tivo support wasn't very encouraging. All the complaints about this problem show that it is widespread, and I hope they have some kind of better fix.

I did ask them to extend the 30-day return period, and customer support said they would, but I've not yet received any written confirmation of that fact yet.

Is it a positive sign or just wishful thinking that it seems to take a little longer now to get the error message than when I first started trying?

Otherwise, a great device. But the main reason I upgraded was for faster loading of the apps.

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

saeba said:


> Thanks, I'm confident that TiVo will come through, just expect it to work out of the box.
> 
> I will say that the transfer work of migrating from the old Premiere to the Bolt was impressive. Got on TiVo Online and transferred ~120 or so season passes and then transferred over hundreds or recordings - that was fantastic!


Tonight I arrived home and forced a network connection. Afterwards, the apps worked! So TiVo does come through !


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

saeba said:


> Tonight I arrived home and forced a network connection. Afterwards, the apps worked! So TiVo does come through !


Looks like they fixed the apps not loading problem - Amazon Prime now working in 4K as well!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

T-Shee said:


> Looks like they fixed the apps not loading problem - Amazon Prime now working in 4K as well!


How did you determine Amazon Prime was working in 4K? This is a pretty big deal as you are the first person who has said this (that I have seen).


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

This problem also seems to have been resolved for me. I had become very frustrated at not receiving any update or response from TiVo since I called the complaint in last week, and thus last night I once again tried, as I had done daily over the last week, what the tech advisor had suggested a week ago: I restarted the device, logged into TiVO twice, and then waited a few minutes. After that I was able to access Netflix, Amazon Prime, and uTube.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry, even though the Amazon Prime app indicates 4K (and the 4K UHD category is displayed now as well) the picture displayed is identical to the 1080p display on my PS4. My bad. I assumed it was 4K, extreme case of wishful thinking.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have never had any problems with the apps and use some daily. Prime looks 4k to me as long as your watching some of the very limited 4k content on it.
YouTube 4k looks a little better, but heard that was due to the bandwidth or something each app uses and Prime is set lower so lower quality.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

My Amazon Prime streaming only shows 1080P on 4K titles. I have a Bolt +. But Youtube and Netflix are 4K


----------



## dbyolton (Oct 7, 2010)

I had the same issues as all of you. It is a known bug with the new Bolts. Please call Tivo support, as I did. They fixed it within two days. The customer service rep must make a ticket, a supervisor handles the patch, and it is pushed out on your next reconnect. It then takes a reboot. Tivo was very nice about it. The customer service rep apologized about the issues.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm, after all this time, they haven't figured out a way to detect if you are effected and send the patch?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

T-Shee said:


> Sorry, even though the Amazon Prime app indicates 4K (and the 4K UHD category is displayed now as well) the picture displayed is identical to the 1080p display on my PS4. My bad. I assumed it was 4K, extreme case of wishful thinking.


If the AMazon app shows it's streaming in UltraHD, then it should be streaming a UHD encode. Otherwise it will just show 1080P or HD for the 1080P and 720P encodes. I'm able to stream in UHD from the Bolt Amazon app with the Amazon UHD titles.

I have two Bolts(FiOS Cable) I got directly from TiVo I got in the SPring with the $99 lifetime transfer deal.. And I have two Bolts(OTA) I got from Best Buy in 2015 that are on yearly subscription. All four are having no issues with the apps on the Bolt. At least the ones I have used like Netflix, Amazon, Pandora, Hulu, Vudu, and I've tried Plex a few weeks ago.


----------

